# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Në Mundsh

## kosovar

*NË MUNDSH* 

_Në mundsh ta ruash arsyen kur bota humbet fillin 
E fajin ty ta hedh  dhe vetes ti besosh, 
Sa herë  të dyshojnë e stë përfillin, 
Por edhe dyshimet drejtë ti gjykosh. 
Në munsh të rrish në pritje, në pritje pa u lodhur, 
A, kur të urrejnë, urrejtje mos të ushqesh 
Madje ndaj shpifjeve të rrish pa folur 
Me thjeshtësi, me to pa rënë ndesh. 

Në mundsh të mendosh, por jo në shkatërrim 
Të ëndërrosh por jo rob ëndërrimesh, 
Dhe ti trajtosh njëlloj e padallim 
Ngadhnjim e shpartallim  burim mashtrimesh. 
Në durofsh dot thënjet e tua të drejta 
Në kurthe për tradhtarët, kopukët të ti kthejnë 
Ti shohësh të thyera gjërat më te shtrenjta 
E prap ti ndërtosh me vegla që nuk vlejnë. 

Në mundsh fitoret që ke korrur ti flijosh 
Si në kumor, në një të vetme lojë, 
Të rrezikosh, të humbësh, e prap tia fillosh 
Dhe humbjen kurrë tmos e zëshë në gojë 
Në durofsh dot muskul, nerv, puls e zemër 
Të të shërbejnë edhe kur gjithçka të duket e kotë, 
E të qëndrosh kur ske më asgjë veç vullnetit 
Që veç një fjalë  QËNDRO gjithnjë të thotë. 

Në mundsh të flasësh me maskarenj, por nderin ta ruash 
A të ecësh përkrah mbretit pa krenari që t'vërbon 
Nëse armiku ose miku stë bëjnë dot të vuash 
Dhe gjithçka e çmon, por veç sa meriton. 
Në mundsh të mbushësh dy minuta aq të rënda 
Me vepra që peshojnë-dije dhe mos ke asnjë dyshim 
Se jotja do jetë bota me cka ka brenda 
Dhe Burrë do jesh, o biri im!_ 

*R. Kipling. ( Çmimi Nobel, 1907 )*

----------


## kosovar

*Deshmorëve*


_Përmendore tgjalla-roje tAtdheut,
Frymzim gjeneratash-bijë të Skënderbeut,
Për ju do të punoja nga një përkrenare,
Dëshmi djalë pas djali për luftën atdhetare.

Për Ju do të ngjallja nga varri çdo poet,
Spari At Gjergj Fishtën me lahutë të vet,
Për ju do të rilindja më tfamshmit skulptorë,
Tu nderojnë me pendë-me bastun në dorë,

Ashtu bashkë tua bëjnë-një Tempull të Artë,
Me fytyrë të buzëqeshur kah dielli i zjarrtë,
Që kurrë mot i lig tmos ua prek fytyrën,
Ju kombit shqiptar, ia larguat mënxyrën.

Dy mij vjet u pritëm-lindja e juaj çlirim,
Edhe kohë të shkreta i shndërruan nagim,
Edhe gjakut tarbrit krenarinë ia kthyet, 
Zingjirtë e robërisë sia latë më në fyt._

----------


## Dita

Rudyard Kipling.

Bukur Kosovar. Cili eshte perkthyesi?

Me poshte nje link per te krijime ne gjuhe te huaj ku jane te vendosura disa poezi te tij ne origjinal.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=846


Pershendetje!

----------


## kosovar

*Dita*,

- Sa për fillim  po të tregoj që ky nuk është përkthimi i *Nolit*. Ndërsa ky përkthim nuk është bërë nga origjinali, por nga një gjuhë tjetër e huaj.

- E dyta (Deshmorëve) është poezi e imja, e thash vetëm për të evituar ndonjë konfuzion.

----------


## Brari

Je i talentuar pa diskutim. 
Edhe poezine per DIKEA e kishe ba te mrekullueshme.

Suksese!

----------


## nitROSHI

Kosovar

Me kishte marre malli per kete poezin "Ne Mundsh "

Sidomos per vargjet:

Ne mund fitoret qe ke korrur ti flijosh
Si ne kumar,ne nje te vetme loje

----------


## kosovar

*If* 

Si tu peux rester calme alors que, sur ta route,
Un chacun perd la tête, et met le blâme en toi;
Si tu gardes confiance alors que chacun doute,
Mais sans leur en vouloir de leur manque de foi;
Si l'attente, pour toi, ne cause trop grand-peine:
Si, entendant mentir, toi-même tu ne mens,
Ou si, étant haï, tu ignores la haine,
Sans avoir l'air trop bon, ni parler trop sagement;

Si tu rêves, - sans faire des rêves ton pilastre;
Si tu penses, - sans faire de penser toute leçon;
Si tu sais rencontrer Triomphe ou bien Désastre,
Et traiter ces trompeurs de la même façon;
Si tu peux supporter tes vérités bien nettes
Tordues par les coquins pour mieux duper les sots,
Ou voir tout ce qui fut ton but brisé en miettes,
Et te baisser, pour prendre et trier les morceaux;

Si tu peux faire un tas de tous tes gains suprêmes
Et le risquer à pile ou face, - en un seul coup -
Et perdre - et repartir comme à tes débuts mêmes,
Sans murmurer un mot de ta perte au va-tout;
Si tu forces ton coeur, tes nerfs, et ton jarret
A servir à tes fins malgré leur abandon,
Et que tu tiennes bon quand tout vient à l'arrêt,
Hormis la Volonté qui ordonne :"Tiens bon !"

Si tu vas dans la foule sans orgueil à tout rompre,
Ou frayes avec les rois sans te croire un héros;
Si l'ami ni l'ennemi ne peuvent te corrompre;
Si tout homme, pour toi, compte, mais nul par trop;
Si tu sais bien remplir chaque minute implacable
De soixante secondes de chemins accomplis,
A toi sera la Terre et son bien délectable,
Et, - bien mieux - tu seras un Homme, mon fils. 

Traduction : Jules Castier  1949
______________________

*If*


Si tu peux voir détruit louvrage de ta vie
Et sans dire un seul mot te mettre à rebâtir,
Ou perdre dun seul coup le gain de cent parties
Sans un geste et sans un soupir ; 
Si tu peux être amant sans être fou damour,
Si tu peux être fort sans cesser dêtre tendre
Et, te sentant haï, sans haïr à ton tour,
Pourtant lutter et te défendre ; 

Si tu peux supporter dentendre tes paroles
Travesties par des gueux pour exciter des sots,
Et dentendre mentir sur toi leurs bouches folles 
Sans mentir toi-même dun seul mot ; 
Si tu peux rester digne en étant populaire,
Si tu peux rester peuple en conseillant les rois
Et si tu peux aimer tous tes amis en frère
Sans quaucun deux soit tout pour toi ; 

Si tu sais méditer, observer et connaître 
Sans jamais devenir sceptique ou destructeur, 
Rêver, mais sans laisser le rêve être ton maître, 
Penser sans nêtre quun penseur ; 
Si tu peux être dur sans jamais être en rage, 
Si tu peux être brave et jamais imprudent, 
Si tu sais être bon, si tu sais être sage 
Sans être moral ni pédant ; 

Si tu peux rencontrer Triomphe après Défaite 
Et recevoir ces deux menteurs dun même front, 
Si tu peux conserver ton courage et ta tête 
Quand tous les autres les perdront, 
Alors les Rois, les Dieux, la Chance et la Victoire 
Seront à tout jamais tes esclaves soumis 
Et, ce qui vaut bien mieux que les Rois et la Gloire, 
Tu seras un homme, mon fils. 

Traduction : Paul Eluard

----------


## kosovar

Falemnderit të gjithëve: Ditës, Brarit, nitRoshit.

I solla edhe dy përkthime në frengjisht: atë të Jules Castier -1949 dhe të Paul Eluar. Ndoshta dikujt do t'i duekn të mira!

----------


## macia_blu

Kosovar-vella !
Te pershendes, dhe me shume se vetem pershendetje.
Juaja macia!

----------


## Dita

Kosovar,

Per te dyten as qe e kisha ndonje dyshim nese poezia te perkiste ty apo jo. Isha e sigurte qe e kishe shkruar ti.

Flm, per perkthimin dhe per saqrimin mbi te.

Mbeshtes mendimin e Brarit, poezine per Dikean e kishe te mrekullueshme.

Shkruaj Kosovar, shkruaj!

Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## kushti

ej bre njeri fantastike, dritheruese, e ca te them tjeter eshte kjo poezia if

----------


## love_jonny

KOSOVE


Dhe  turme  baladash
si gjarprinje ne  zemer
gjakderdedht' dekadash
per flamur e emer

vdiqe,c'do dite  u  dogje
mjerishte  u gjakose
ne  flake  murtajash  u  poqe
por  lirine  vulose

----------

